

US: Megaupload’s Hosting Company Might be Sued Next - nsns
http://torrentfreak.com/us-megauploads-hosting-company-might-be-sued-next-120415/

======
fungi
next up sue the power company who's electricity facilitated and enabled
copyright infringement... the land holder who harboured copyright infringes...
then the local government who provided services to copyright infringer's...
then the state government who knowingly collected revenue and who who turned a
blind eye to the actions of local government thereby facilitating copyright
infringement... all the way up to the federal government who can sue itself
ensuring that this lucrative little enterprise of the copyright legal mafia
stays on the taxpayer funded gravy train... protecting American jobs!

------
andrewfelix
I hate to state the obvious, but an analogy that might be communicable to the
knuckle heads working for the prosecution: _Suing the hosting company would be
the equivalent to suing a roads authority for people speeding on highways._

~~~
thesis
The flip side is if you speed to much... you risk losing your drivers license.
Caparthia could have terminated them as clients.

~~~
andrewfelix
And who's job is it to regulate the speeding drivers? _Hint: Not the road
authority._

Carpathia were not driving anything in this analogy.

------
maukdaddy
Why are there so many articles from torrentfreak on HN lately? Every time I
visit there's a couple on the front page.

Can we please get some non-biased news if we're going to continue talking
about Megaupload?

~~~
dutchbrit
This is the only article I've found about this news to be honest..
TorrentFreak seems to cover everything Megaupload related quite well.

------
dutchbrit
To delete the contents on the servers, or not to delete... I hope they won't
but, heck, the US Government doesn't seem to mind if they do.. But if they do,
where's the evidence?! You can't really sue people from screenshots, surely?
This whole Megaupload case is just one big joke all together.

~~~
aw3c2
I don't see anyone bring prosecuted for the "weapons of mass destruction" lies
that led to the deaths of many thousands of people, so I don't think having
evidence is too important.

~~~
dutchbrit
There's a big difference here from what I see.

A) These lies came from the government. I know, this shouldn't make any
difference, but sadly, it does.

B) The WMA case you mention is different - there is no evidence in that case,
indeed. However, there is evidence that illegal files are hosted on the MU
servers. Unless, they decide to delete it.. In which case, it'd be the same,
agreed. And even if there are illegal files on the server, the US government
has a law in place that should protect them from this kind of bullshit - they
can force them to delete the files with DMCA notices - if they don't respond
to them, then they're in fault...

------
mutation
Why don't Carpathia just backup the data? I know it's a lot of work and data,
but burning 10.000 blurays (or other backup media) probably costs fairly less
than 9.000$ per day.

~~~
Anderkent
There's nothing 'just' about backuping 25 petabytes of data. Even taking the
ridiculous idea of burning it on blu-rays/dvds, for which I don't even want to
think about manpower and hardware costs (do you expect their servers to have
bluray burners?), the raw disks would cost, at say 50 pence per 25GB disk,
500k, and burning the 1000000 disks using 100 blu-ray equipped servers would
take ~500 hours. All the while someone has to shuffle the disks every half an
hour.

Oh, and then you have to store them somewhere.

Even tape storage would be extremely expensive for this, which is why
Carpathia is asking for assistance.

